# Double Date at the Welt



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

jpt said:


> 2. Cable car ride to the Schilthorn
> 3. On the Schilthorn edge
> 4,5. Walk from Murren to Gimmelwald
> 6,7. Stechelberg
> 8,9. It's a long long way down!


That's one heck of a long and steep cable car ride. I'm putting that one on our list for the next ED! Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## gekisai29 (Jan 13, 2007)

That picture says it all


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I am so glad they had them staged side by side...

How aware were they at The Welt that it was a double date (if at all)??

Your story is so compelling that it should be submitted to BMW Magazine...


----------



## jpt (May 5, 2003)

*Double Date - Salzburg, Koenigsee*

We chose to drive south from Reute through the Fern pass on our way to Salzburg. It was a Sunday so all the local folks were driving in the Alps and so were we - but I will remember the OMG vistas forever. The Bloberger Hof doesn't serve dinner on Sundays but the Reiterhof Moos across street rivals the Bloburger for great food and adds a bit of local Austrian atmosphere.

1. Homemade ice cream at the Reiterhof Moos - yum!
2. The Bloberger Hof
3. A perfect snack with a great view ;-) on the Fortress Hohensalzburg
4. There's a nice tree lined path and benches just across the river when you get tired of the crowds
5. I love Koenigsee!
6. It has many moods . . .
7. It sprinkled a bit so we went inside for a snack.
8. Mmmm, beer, apple pie and cheesecake.
9. Lots of parking behind the Bloberger and a free skywash. Good thing I brought the microfiber.
10. The Bloberger restaurant - yes she's shy.
11. Sometimes you've just gotta have a another great brat.
12. Superb Bloberger Salmon


----------



## jpt (May 5, 2003)

*Double Date - Vienna*

The drive to Vienna went by the Chiemsee where we stopped to watch the sailboats and eat sandwiches we picked up at the Rosenberger rest stop. Reaching Vienna, we discovered right away that we had to listen more carefully to beewang's Ms. Garmin to make sure we took the right strasse er gasse to the Altstadt Hotel. The Altstadt is in the arty Spittelberg area where the window shopping in the evening after all the stores close is excellent - my favorite kind of shopping. We dropped the coupe off at Autoservice Wien the next morning, a sad parting after 1050 miles of adventure. It's easy to miss the turn into the Vienna drop off so I've included some pics. Coincidentally, fester Neutron145 arrived while we were there to drop off his beatiful new 335 so we shared a cab back to town.

1. Still shy at the Maria Theresien Platz
2. Warning triangle antics in our room
3. My drop off gas was a little more than I estimated - oh well
4. You can't see the Autoservice Wien office from the road
5. Vienna drop off turn in here
6. And follow the trucks through this gate
7. Thinking about when she'll be home
8. Cool Spittleberg walking streets
9. Great lunch stop between museums
10. Really good Italian restaurant just down the street from the Altstadt
11. Goodbye to the Altstadt and Vienna and a wonderful ED experience!
12. The end till next time

Thanks again to Jon Shafer (Jon, we requested the side by side delivery last minute when we arrived at the Welt and they said "Of course we can do that") and all at Bimmerfest who helped with sage advice.


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

My wife loves the Sound of Music. What kind of "Sound of Music" drive did you do? I would love to show her some spots from the movie.

Great photos by the way. They are making me even more excited for our first ED and first trip to Europe.


----------



## gehmjc21 (Jan 31, 2012)

Jpt, just left Lauterbrunnen and the Siblehorn a few days ago and I want to go back! By far the best part of the trip for me. In Florence now and it was quite stressful driving into the city! Did you do the Jungfraubahn? Highlight of my trip, we lucked out with a clear day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jpt (May 5, 2003)

aharding said:


> My wife loves the Sound of Music. What kind of "Sound of Music" drive did you do? I would love to show her some spots from the movie.


We used this http://www.salzburg.info/bdb01_kunst_kultur/0103_som_locations_2011.pdf and visited what we had time for. Some of this is a bit of a stretch - movies are all about creating illusions of course - but it was great fun to play the Sound of Music music on an iPod through the car stereo (after I figured out how it worked) and sing along while we drove around and exersized our suspension of disbelief. The Leopoldskron Castle for example was right down Moosstraße from the BloburgerHof where we stayed. Mount Untersberg is on the way to Koenigsee near Marktschellenberg just a few minutes drive south. You can take the bus or van tour and sit back and be entertained or you can roll your own like we did and be the entertainment, either way it's great fun!


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

gehmjc21 said:


> Jpt, just left Lauterbrunnen and the Siblehorn a few days ago and I want to go back! By far the best part of the trip for me. In Florence now and it was quite stressful driving into the city! Did you do the Jungfraubahn? Highlight of my trip, we lucked out with a clear day. Thanks for sharing.


I knew you'd love Lauterbrunnen. 

I hope you don't get a ticket in Florence. You might not even know for a year...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Thanks Again for the Deal!*

Today was a great day. I finally got to meet the "Dynamic Duo" face-to-face after many months of emailing. It was truly a pleasure...
And, I got to see the patented "SAG" that drives my passion for my work...

The best part is I'll get to see my new friends again in a few weeks when car #2 arrives.

Presenting The *Wünder Wagen*...


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Tried to book Gutshof Zum Schluxen on my ED back in February but it was unavailable. I think Rick talked it up too much. Maybe on our 2015 European Delivery...


----------



## jpt (May 5, 2003)

*The Monk of ED*

I've always enjoyed the drive from LA to Santa Barbara. When I was a kid we used to drive up to visit my uncle at the Mission. He'd greet us with a big smile in his long brown hooded robe tied with a white rope and associated cross and beads and stuff. I thought how cool he gets to wear such a neat outfit all the time. I always got the sense he was doing something he really loved doing for people.

Jump forward 50 years, the Mission is still there, my uncle has moved on, but there we are again in Santa Barbara being greeted with a big smile by Jon Shafer - master of the rites of BMW European Delivery - doing something he clearly loves to do. The hoodie says BMW instead of OFM but the feeling is the same.

So thanks again Jon - the ED experience continues - the coupe is on the Mignon and just reached the Panama Canal anchorage today.










See ya soon . . .


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jpt said:


> I've always enjoyed the drive from LA to Santa Barbara. When I was a kid we used to drive up to visit my uncle at the Mission. He'd greet us with a big smile in his long brown hooded robe tied with a white rope and associated cross and beads and stuff. I thought how cool he gets to wear such a neat outfit all the time. I always got the sense he was doing something he really loved doing for people.
> 
> Jump forward 50 years, the Mission is still there, my uncle has moved on, but there we are again in Santa Barbara being greeted with a big smile by Jon Shafer - master of the rites of BMW European Delivery - doing something he clearly loves to do. The hoodie says BMW instead of OFM but the feeling is the same.
> 
> ...


It's been absolutely my pleasure...

I look forward to seeing you two again very soon!!


----------



## jpt (May 5, 2003)

*My 328i Coupe Getting Down*

Here's something only west coast EDsters get to do - see your very own European Delivery BMW tucked away on a ro/ro vessel going through the Panama Canal. I caught this from the canal webcam as my car passed through the Miraflores locks on the Mignon. Yes the ship in the video really has my car on er in it.

http://youtu.be/Mh9l-0hupT0?rel=0

The Mignon is now just off Ensenada - getting closer yay!! . . .


----------

